# Eating healthily



## Twitchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Has anyone any good tips for trying to stave off morning sickness, without living off biscuits?!  All the advice is for either ginger biccies (both prgs I've gone right off ginger, doh!!) or "small, starchy snacks throughout the day"...which plays havoc with control. (too many interacting correction / snack doses).

At the moment I'm finding I'm either feeling really un-hungry, 'full'  & sick, which usually coincides with a hypo alas...  can be quite scary as I'm worried I won't keep hypo treatment down.  Otherwise I'm craving really bad food in the form of fatty carbs... The only protein that appeals (not that I've had any of these, just the only thing that stirs interest, I'd probably be sick from the greasy nature anyway)  is that coated in batter / breadcrumbs! (fish n' chips or scotch egg kind of thing, ) and even salad makes me feel sick!! I'm feeling so tired I just can't be bothered to cook at all, so I'm almost living off cereal, salted crisps & toast, with pregnacare & folic acid supplements!  I know, it's awful...

I'm thinking I ought to buy some easy M&S ready meals or something, just so I have something remotely nutricious that is easy enough to make that I'll bother & can be easily carb counted (I know, nutricious & ready meal in the same sentence, I'm desperate!!) 

Any other ideas??  I did manage some fruit for lunch yesterday, but had hypos all afternoon - I hate carb counting fruit, grr! (must use new DAFNE book today!)

Sorry to ramble...


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

foods high in simple carbohydrates and relatively low in protein and fat will sit best on your stomach. Not everyone responses to foods the same way, so pay attention to the way you respond and choose foods that work well for you.

A few foods you can try:

Crackers (such as saltines or grahams)
Dry toast
Bagels
English muffins
Dry breakfast cereal
Fruit
Baked potato (plain or with only a little something added, such as cottage cheese)
Rice (and rice cakes)


----------



## Copepod (Aug 20, 2009)

Mint flavoured foods / drinks sometimes help relieve nausea / sickness. You could try either sugar free mint sweets or very small sweets containing sugar eg Tic Tacs or mint tea bags in hot water or mint from garden in hot water (if you grow it). A nibble of ginger root also works for some people - strong flavour, without the carbohydrate content of ginger nut biscuits. Steff's advice sounds like it was copied from an American source - never seen graham crackers, saltines or English muffins in UK - sound advice, but best to find UK appropriate advice.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Twitchy ...

I cant really suggest anything other than ginger biscuits or root ginger .. Rich tea biscuits are quite good .. but again high in sugar ... How about low sugar .. Barley sugar sweets ... I do know you can get sugar free one ... as Nathan has had them ..

Hope you soon feel better ... I sympathise totally with you here .. I had terrible morning sickness when pregnant with Nathan ... was'nt just  confined to morning either ... 

Heidi
xx


----------

